# :) Beeny-baby



## Beeny-Baby (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I was diagnosed last year with type 1 diabetes Just before starting my 3rd year of uni! Its been a struggle right from the start.I have just about got use to injecting myself 4 times a day.Not very pleasant at all which im sure you guys are all aware of.I have been wanting to meet and speak to other diabetics for a long time and a friend suggested this which is great.Although iv had it for a year my sugars are still fluctuating.I jst checked my night time sugar and its at 19.1 

Has anyone got any good advice on keeping on top of the sugars?Would be lovely to hear from youxxx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Beeny-Baby, welcome to the forum  What sort of care have you been getting from the doctors and nurses? Do you know what your HbA1c is currently? Do you carb-count? Sorry for all the questions, but it gives us an idea of how things are with you and might suggest ways we can help. 

What are your waking levels like, are they high too? I'm sure that life must be pretty hectic well into your uni course - are you able to follow any kind of routine? Have a look at the Useful links at the top of this section. 

Please ask any questions you may have and we'll try our best to help! 

p.s. I moved your post to it's own thread so it wouldn't get lost!


----------



## shiv (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey welcome to the forum. I'm 22 and have had type 1 for 19 years. 

Northe has asked all the questions I was going to  fluctuating sugar levels unfortunately are part of life now. However over time you will find ways and techniques to try and keep them to a minimum. You are probably still 'honeymooning' at the moment which means you still have a little bit of life left in that pancreas, which can make things even more hard work!

Feel free to message me for MSN/facebook etc details 

Which hospital are you under?


----------



## Steff (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum beeny.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 13, 2010)

A BIG hello from me too.

Andy


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Beeny-Baby........

Welcome on board..............any questions you have will be eagerly answered by many and you will feel part of the family in no time..........

Look forward to hearing more from you.............


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome!

The best tip I can give is to test, test, test. Not fun, I know, but it really does help. The more tests you do, the more you know about your blood sugars and the effect of insulin doses. Regular testing also makes me worry about it a lot less - I checked an hour ago and found I was 9.5 so I know I don't need to worry about a hypo for a good while.

Don't panic about a high or low blood sugar. Whatever your highest or lowest reading has been, I'm sure everyone here has matched it or had worse! Before I joined the forums if I went above 14 I felt like I'd had a major fail and was the only one in the world to be this high, but now I know that everyone experiences highs and that it's normal for a diabetic!

Finally, ask as many questions as you like and feel free to rant. There's no-one better than others with diabetes to offer advice & sympathise!


----------



## Beeny-Baby (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi

I am really sorry for such a delayed reply.It was mainly because i have only now jst got everyone's post!I have no idea how to use this thing.

My doctors have basically said i just have to continue altering my insulin according to what i eat which is what i have been doing.(Carb counting).I have loads of hypos in a week.It may be 4-6 hypos a week.Not good but the advice i get is just run high for a bit so i don't lose my hypo awareness.My HbAIC is 8 at the moment.I knw its not great but it has come down alot due to the hypos i get.

This has been an incredibly tough year and im so glad i found this forum!Thanks guys again for your replies xxx


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Beeny-baby, welcome to the forum!
I was diagnosed last year shortly after my 21st birthday and started carb counting a couple of months ago. The book I've found most useful is Carbs & Cals - A Visual Guide xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Beeny Baby,

As a residential drop out, I have much advice, usual post booze up advice really. I found that some decent exercise from time to time which helped alot. Testing alot helps as you can identify patterns. Keep in touch with your care team too. If you want to speak with me via MSN or Facebook I'm more than happy to send you my details for that.

Tom


----------



## Beeny-Baby (Nov 10, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> Hi Beeny-baby, welcome to the forum!
> I was diagnosed last year shortly after my 21st birthday and started carb counting a couple of months ago. The book I've found most useful is Carbs & Cals - A Visual Guide xx



Hey!

I am really sorry to hear that.How is your control now?who wrote the book on carb counting?Could u please give me the info and maybe i could invest in one of the books.

Thanks


----------



## Beeny-Baby (Nov 10, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> Hi Beeny-baby, welcome to the forum!
> I was diagnosed last year shortly after my 21st birthday and started carb counting a couple of months ago. The book I've found most useful is Carbs & Cals - A Visual Guide xx





TomH said:


> Hi Beeny Baby,
> 
> As a residential drop out, I have much advice, usual post booze up advice really. I found that some decent exercise from time to time which helped alot. Testing alot helps as you can identify patterns. Keep in touch with your care team too. If you want to speak with me via MSN or Facebook I'm more than happy to send you my details for that.
> 
> Tom



Hey Tom!

Im glad exercise helped you get better control.I am starting to do exercise a lot more.But the problem is as soon as i do some exercise i go hypo and then i have to eat again and then become hyper.Its so annoying  nevertheless i am going to continue with the exercise and will continue to exercise too.Just really nervous because i start placement soon and am so worried i am going to go hypo whilst on the wards How is everthing going on for you?


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Beeny-Baby


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 12, 2010)

Beeny-Baby said:


> Hey!
> 
> I am really sorry to hear that.How is your control now?who wrote the book on carb counting?Could u please give me the info and maybe i could invest in one of the books.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Beeny-baby
My control isn't anywhere near what I'd like but it's much better than when I first first diagnosed. I had weeks and week of being in the teens/twenties, an increase in exercise, the carb counting book and support from this forum has been a great help! Can't tell you the author I'm afraid but it might be on a sticky in the useful links for newbie section or on my blog

xxx


----------



## Estellaa (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey beeny-baby welcome 
hope you are able to sort it all out soon 4-6 hypos doesn't sound right peerhaps your giving too much insulin? :/


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2010)

Beeny-Baby said:


> Hey!
> 
> I am really sorry to hear that.How is your control now?who wrote the book on carb counting?Could u please give me the info and maybe i could invest in one of the books.
> 
> Thanks



This is the book in question:

Carbs & Cals: A Visual Guide to Carbohydrate & Calorie Counting for People with Diabetes


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> This is the book in question:
> 
> Carbs & Cals: A Visual Guide to Carbohydrate & Calorie Counting for People with Diabetes



That's the one! Thanks Northy


----------



## Beeny-Baby (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you!I shall get myself the book!


----------



## Beeny-Baby (Nov 14, 2010)

For some reason i seem to get hypos even when i inject the right amount according to what i eat i go hypo.Its unpredictable at times but in a lot of cases i noticed i have injected too much.Its a balancing act which i still haven't got the hang of.I am due to have my HBA1C checked soon so i hope its come down!!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Beeny

Welcome to the forum 

first things first... Well done for finding this forum. Loads of brilliant support and suggestions here. In your shoes, what has worked for me this year is  writing everything down. Doses, estimate of carbs, bg level etc etc. Plus any activity/exercise and or notes about the food if it's something tricky like pizza. It might sound a bit of a faff but in a week or two you'll build up a picture of doses, carb guesses and what happened. Then it's a matter of focussing on one thing (Hmm I always seem to go hypo after breakfast, let's sort that one out...)

if you are often going hypo after eating then it suggests you have too much insulin active at that point. Before adjusting bolus doses it might be worth testing your basal level at various times of the day. When my basal is out it completely wrecks my bolus ratios and activity. 

Here's a method I came across: http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2010/06/basal-driving-me-bonkers.html

Good luck with it 
Mike


----------

